
35 Years at Microsoft - LyalinDotCom
https://twitter.com/osterman/status/1186369914338041856
======
turndown
Anyone know where one could buy such a piece?

~~~
IvyMike
The business card in the photos leads to Michael Stearns Design + Photography
[https://www.hybrid3.com/DESIGN/26/caption](https://www.hybrid3.com/DESIGN/26/caption)

